# Octane boosters



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm wondering if an octane booster will improve the performance of my 1967 400 cubic inch engine. Does anyone out there have any good or bad experiences with these gas tank additives to boost octane from 93 to 104? Thanks.


----------



## greased (Jun 11, 2008)

if your knocking it will limit knock... higher octane doesnt make you go faster.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I tried the 104 plus brand way back when. Did not work for me. I'm currently using some old stock TEL130 that works. It's actual Tetraethyl Lead, and for off-road use.
Jeff


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Paul, If you are near an airport, get some 100LL (100 octane low lead). That is what little airplanes run on. I have used it in my stock 67 400....works well ! Eric


----------



## Showgoat67 (Feb 16, 2005)

i use 2 gallons of cam 2 blue color for every 15 gallons of gas.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> Paul, If you are near an airport, get some 100LL (100 octane low lead). That is what little airplanes run on. I have used it in my stock 67 400....works well ! Eric


Thanks, geeteeohguy, Eric and Showgoat -- I will try each of your suggestions. Thanks again. Paul


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The local small airport around here won`t let you pump avi fuel directly into your car anymore. You need to fill gas cans then take them off their property before putting it in your car. I use to do it ll the time, now I just back the timing off, run premium, and settle for way less HP and less out of pocket $$$. Once and a while I will run up the Interstate to a gas station that sell race fuel for the local circle track guys, it`s like 114 octane or something. But pricey. If you have a race track anywere close, give them a call and ask for stations in the area that sell the race fuel.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

I have heard of guys using xylene and tolulene, but I have never tried it myself. There are lots of people talking about it on the net, but take it with a grain of salt. Here are the mixing formulas prices maybe out of date

Formula #1 - Toluene 
R+M/2.........114
Cost...........$2.50/gal 
Mixtures with 92 Octane Premium
10%...........94.2 Octane
20%...........96.4 Octane
30%...........98.6 Octane 
Notes: Common ingredient in Octane Boosters in a can. 12-16 ounces will only raise octane 2-3 *points*, i.e. from 92 to 92.3. Often costs $3-5 for 12-16 ounces, when it can be purchased for less than $3/gal at chemical supply houses or paint stores. 

Formula #2 - Xylene
R+M/2.........117
Cost...........$2.75/gal 
Mixtures with 92 Octane Premium
10%...........94.5 Octane
20%...........97.0 Octane
30%...........99.5 Octane 
Notes: Similar to Toluene. 12-16 ounces will only raise octane 2-3 *points*, i.e. from 92 to 92.3. Usually mixed with Toluene and advertised as *race formula*. 

Formula #3 - Methyl-tertiary-butyl-ether (MTBE)
R+M/2.........118
Cost...........$3.50/gal 
Mixtures with 92 Octane Premium
10%...........94.6 Octane
20%...........97.2 Octane
30%...........99.8 Octane 
Notes: Oxygenate. Very common in octane booster products. Has lower BTU content than toluene or xylene, but oxygenate effect makes the gasoline burn better and produce more energy. 

Formula #4 - Methanol or Ethanol
R+M/2.........101
Cost...........$0.60 - $1.75/gal 
Mixtures with 92 Octane Premium
10%...........94.3 Octane (Methanol)
10%...........94.7 Octane (Ethanol)
20%...........Not Recommended 
Notes: Methanol is wood alcohol. Ethanol is grain alcohol and found in Gasohol in 10% ratios. Both alcohols are mildly corrosive and will eat gas tank linings, rubber and aluminum if used in excessive ratios. Main ingredient in "Gas Dryers", combine with water. 

Formula #5 - Isopropyl Alcohol and Tertiary Butyl Alcohol
R+M/2.........101
Cost...........$0.60-$1.50/gal 
Mixtures with 92 Octane Premium
10%...........94.5 Octane
20%...........Not Recommended
30%...........Not Recommended

Notes: Similar to Methanol/Ethanol. Isopropyl Alcohol is simply rubbing alcohol. 

Sample Mixture 
To make your own octane booster, it is easiest to make up a large batch, and then bottle it up in "dosage-size" uses. 
Below is the basic formula of one of the popular octane booster products. To make eight 16 ounce bottles (128 oz = 1 gal): 

100 oz of toluene for octane boost 
25 oz of mineral spirits (cleaning agent) 
3 oz of transmission fluid (lubricating agent) 
This product is advertised as "octane booster with cleaning agent *and* lubricating agent!". Diesel fuel or kerosene can be substituted for mineral spirits and light turbine oil can be substituted for transmission fluid. Color can be added with petroleum dyes.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Rukee said:


> The local small airport around here won`t let you pump avi fuel directly into your car anymore. You need to fill gas cans then take them off their property before putting it in your car. I use to do it ll the time, now I just back the timing off, run premium, and settle for way less HP and less out of pocket $$$. Once and a while I will run up the Interstate to a gas station that sell race fuel for the local circle track guys, it`s like 114 octane or something. But pricey. If you have a race track anywere close, give them a call and ask for stations in the area that sell the race fuel.


Not sure about race fuel prices in the Land of a Thousand Lakes, but in Connecticut, race fuel is $10.00 per gallon. Regards, Paul.


----------



## VettenGoat (Jun 19, 2007)

Got to agree with Rukkee. I used to run aviation fuel mixture in the RA III I had in my old 68' and it screamed. Depending on my competition I'd mix 1 to 3 or 1 to 4 or just 1 to five for around town on a Saturday night. Unfortunately those days are pretty much over and my old local airport is a yuppie sports complex now....sigh......


----------



## Chrisco (Mar 19, 2007)

Any and all over the counter "octane boosters" are a joke. Most will only raise 93 octane to 93.2 octane or so. Don't waste your time. If you want the right effects, buy race gas and call it a day. Expensive as it is, it's the best solution.


----------



## lackneramanda (Jul 7, 2011)

ppurfield001 said:


> I'm wondering if an octane tornado performance booster will improve the performance of my 1967 400 cubic inch engine. Does anyone out there have any good or bad experiences with these gas tank additives to boost octane from 93 to 104? Thanks.


just read an article about how octane boosters can increase the octane level of let say 91 octane pump gas to about 97-98 octane and i am going to try it once my tank is near empty...


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Paul, See if there is a gas dock near you for High Performance boats......We have one here....105 Octane = $7.50/gal....try a 50/50 mix....E


----------

